# Garmin Handheld into NMEA network



## FishingJaxDK (Aug 5, 2020)

Garmin makes a power/data cable for that handheld. Then you can NMEA 0183 to the input on another device to use its gps data like waypoints, routes and track lines. Don’t think it offers you anymore than that.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The MPG really becomes irrelevant after you get an average, and you can do that with an old fashioned pencil and paper. 

Fill up your tank, go on a trip, fill it up again and divide the miles ran by the gallons used. Do it 2 or 3 times and you have your MPG.

Not sure what trip data you are looking for. Your hand held will tell you miles, the the motor records hours I think.

I decided to skip the nmea2k network all together after talking to several guys. It's a cool toy, but on a smaller boat with small outboards the uses are limited even when plumbed to a good MFD.


----------



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ya, I know it’s not something I need, of course...! Haha, just wondering if I could do it easily/without too much expense. The Garmin serial wire is like 30 dollars, which I’d be willing to spend for the novelty of having it, but that only gets me to NMEA 0183. I think I’d need a converter to NMEA2k (150ish dollars) plus a backbone kit (another 100ish) which likely makes the expense outweigh the cool factor.


----------

